# What to wear for a safari?



## alexalexa (Oct 10, 2008)

Hi,

I have visitors coming to town, so it will be our first time ever safari. we will do the evening one with barbecue. what do you think is the best to wear for such a safari? Sandals, sport shoes, jeans, a warm pullover, winter jacket i have heard of people freezing at safaris... also, my mom plans to do a daytime safari on her own, what should she wear?

anything else i should think of? anything special we should take with us?


Thank youi.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

A safari suit of course! 



Seriously the nights are getting cold ( I am already in long sleeves & a wrap) and it is colder out of the city. Wear closed (not sndals in the desert at night) in footwear and take a few layers. For you rmother - comfortable clothing with a wrap/light jumper.

Have fun (but do check that the company you are using has insurance).

-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Pith hat, blunderbuss and camel repellent. Most tour companies provide these as a matter of course...


----------



## alexalexa (Oct 10, 2008)

Thank you.

What do you mean by if they have insurance? Against of for what?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

alexalexa said:


> Thank you.
> 
> What do you mean by if they have insurance? Against of for what?


Insured vehicles for commercial purposes, insured against accidents etc, so you have recompense should anything go wrong. Not all companies are properly insured, so you take a risk in going with them.



-


----------



## alexalexa (Oct 10, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Insured vehicles for commercial purposes, insured against accidents etc, so you have recompense should anything go wrong. Not all companies are properly insured, so you take a risk in going with them.
> 
> 
> 
> -


we are not taking our own vehicle. wouldn't they pay for their and other vehicles if something happens?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

alexalexa said:


> we are not taking our own vehicle. wouldn't they pay for their and other vehicles if something happens?


Of course you aren't taking your own vehicle. As I keep saying - is the company properly licenced and insured for what you will be doing? I am pointing out that not all are, so you should check this out. It's your safety after all...

-


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

alexalexa said:


> we are not taking our own vehicle. wouldn't they pay for their and other vehicles if something happens?


Public liability insurance for example!


----------



## Sparkysair (Jul 16, 2008)

Alexa, as the others have said you really need to check this out. Basically you don't want just anybody with a 4x4 taking you out in to the desert. You must make sure the company you are using are well established, reputable and safe! They should be licensed and happy to show you copies of their insurance documents if you ask. Not only must they have vehicle insurance, they need public liability insurance to cover their activities.


----------



## alexalexa (Oct 10, 2008)

What is a public liability insurance? What could happen to us, if the company doesn't have it?


----------



## Sparkysair (Jul 16, 2008)

alexalexa said:


> What is a public liability insurance? What could happen to us, if the company doesn't have it?


_'General term for any liability coverage for claims brought against the insured by a third party or member of the public.'_

Liability insurance - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## alexalexa (Oct 10, 2008)

Sparkysair said:


> _'General term for any liability coverage for claims brought against the insured by a third party or member of the public.'_
> 
> Liability insurance - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


I read over it. still don't understand how it would affect ME wether the company has this liability insurance or not. can anyone give an example? (i am just curious  )


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

alexalexa said:


> I read over it. still don't understand how it would affect ME wether the company has this liability insurance or not. can anyone give an example? (i am just curious  )


God forbid, but if they crashed and you lost a leg, then you would be compensated!


----------



## Sparkysair (Jul 16, 2008)

Look, I'm just trying to advise you not to use a dodgy company that's unlicensed, uninsured and unsafe. The company you've booked with could be brilliant, but they might not be. So, if you're not 100% sure, do some checking. If they are uninsured and something goes wrong (like you're injured or worse) you could struggle to get any assistance or come-back. Google is a marvelous tool for sourcing further information.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh just use Arabian adventures and be done with it Home , they're owned by emirates...


----------



## Mourm (Oct 22, 2008)

Don't go out in camel mating season and defiantly camel repellent, as you can never trust those randy camels...


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

We haven't mentioned camel spiders yet... 


-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

And then there's the snakes - and I don't mean the drivers, then all the randy goats that want a piece of your pork sausage....


----------



## Mourm (Oct 22, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> And then there's the snakes - and I don't mean the drivers, then all the randy goats that want a piece of your pork sausage....


I heard reports that they are growing Tomacco out in the dessert as well, never a good thing


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Well there's certainly plenty of fertiliser....


----------



## Mourm (Oct 22, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Well there's certainly plenty of fertiliser....


Does it glow green at night?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I'd hate to think....


----------

